# Improvements to Talbot Hills Speedway



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

On Saturday a friend with track building skills helped me install drivers stations, trim, and foam padding to Talbot Hills. Later that night we had a 6 hour G3 Superstock thrash. Lots of fun. 

Tip to micyou3 for the Gulf paint scheme idea. 

Track needs carpet and some more paint.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*where did the pics go?*

sorry had to resize the pics


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*more*

i wanted wider driver stations, but the ones i ended up with are really sturdy


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those are great Mike!

I see ya spelled out what is what for the color blind. Would that be for grandpa Rock?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Or the other partially color blind idiot in the group....


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Grandpa Rock wasn't invited! wow, just because a guy says "I'm not racing slots 'till the end of July so don't bother me...." You'ld think FRIENDS would give him a shout anyway. (as it was I couldn't have made it ) And who says I'm color blind, besides my wife?

Later, The Wearing a Brownish shirt that I say looks green Rockinator


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Mike
What size drill and countercink did you use, and what screw size. I want to do that to my Maxx also
Bill


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*screws and such*

hi bill

i bought the track used and the countersunk holes in the track were already there, so i just used them. the screws i used to mount the track are whatever fit. 

if i can find the box ill tell you. 

i dont think there is any "right" size, in fact, i think mine are a bit bigger than they needed to be. but it works. 

every one who has run this track is amazed at how well it runs, smoothness and power. 

keep in mind the guys i race with each own a really high quality Brystal routed track that is on average less than 2 years old. 

so a maxtrack can be a good alternative. the only downside i see is that in a maxtrack you cant really get the sweeping over and under layouts with unique radius and off camber turns. a friend and i added up my 16ft maxtrack with his 14 foot brystal (a nice over and under track) http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=180968&highlight=wilderness+hills and we figured the maxtrack was about 2/3 the cost.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*rockinator*

hey rock, you, and bill hall, and win43, (and anyone else willing to come to renton, wa) are welcome anytime. i really enjoy the organized HOPAC racing, but sometimes the atmosphere can get a bit serious as everyone focuses on being competitive. 

these thrash sessions are just pure fun, laughing and joking and being gleefully 10 years old again:woohoo:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, that Brystal is sweet! Can I be friends with that guy too? 

And Rock, Mr. Hall and Win43, you guys are of course always welcome at my place as well....


----------

